# It's Bilbo's Birthday!



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 22, 2022)

And Frodo's, of course!


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 22, 2022)

_Hey ho! A jolly day, a lovely time away!
Happy, Happy Birthday! The perfect time to say,

You've been 'round long,
so now a song,

To celebrate your stay!
Hey ho! A Jolly day! Happy Birthday!_

(Just wrote this..)


----------



## Eljorahir (Sep 22, 2022)

I wonder who was in charge of putting eleventy-one candles on that cake?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 22, 2022)

Some well-paid props director..?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 22, 2022)

If I remember from the commentary right, the cake actually caught on fire while they were filming during Bilbo's speech


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 22, 2022)

Then maybe was these two "characters".


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 22, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Then maybe was these two "characters".
> View attachment 15981


I guess things got a bit fired up


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 22, 2022)

I think you are right, EA. I remember hearing something about it. The whole scene was actually shot at 2:00 in the afternoon, but we of course don't see that.

I love that it is Bilbo's and Frodo's Birthday! What a Jolly Celebration!

I will be treating myself to a thorough reread of some LOTR, and of course some poetry, if this community doesn't mind...


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 22, 2022)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I guess things got a bit fired up


The fire of Féanáro was within them for a single Moment...


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 22, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> and of course some poetry, if this community doesn't mind...


_I love thy poetry, Highest Varda, ninya Elentári. I and Ilmare shalt mind it the least of all._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 22, 2022)

Good. Yet I truly do too often get carried away. It is just habit and enjoyment I guess, but perhaps I should restrain....


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 22, 2022)

Must be one of Frodo's later birthdays. . .


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 22, 2022)

I think he fell ill on one of them, didn't he? 
A tough life he had...


----------



## Deimos (Sep 22, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> I think he fell ill on one of them, didn't he?
> A tough life he had...


He falls ill on 6 October ("dark under the dell" that day) and on 13 March when Shelob stung him.
Happens on those two dates every year until he leaves ME.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 22, 2022)

It's also the day Sam left for the West in F.A. 61


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 22, 2022)

Hmm.. I wonder the significance, if there is any?


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 22, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Hmm.. I wonder the significance, if there is any?


Frodo and Sam were good friends, you know. Remember the scene at Mithlond in the movies where Sam cried?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 22, 2022)

Of course, I know that they were good friends. The greatest, the greatest of all friends it may be. They could not have lived on without eachother. I just ponder the significance of Sam leaving the day that Frodo would have fallen ill.


----------



## Deimos (Sep 23, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Of course, I know that they were good friends. The greatest, the greatest of all friends it may be. They could not have lived on without eachother. I just ponder the significance of Sam leaving the day that Frodo would have fallen ill.


An aged Sam left for the Grey Havens on 22 Sep...same date that Frodo and Sam set out to meet the Elves and Bilbo in Woody End.
It was also the day prior to Frodo and Sam and Pippin starting for the trip to Crickhollow when Frodo was fleeing the Shire with The Ring.
You are confusing this date with 6 October, the day the four Hobbits and Strider were attacked in the dell on the slopes of Amon Sul.
There are only two Anniversary dates where Frodo falls ill: 6 October and 13 March.
(And I'm pretty certain that neither he nor Sam would commemorate them in any manner. )


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 23, 2022)

Thanks for this. I discovered that correction prior by my own reading, but good to see.


----------

